# Offset Smokers



## tabasco813 (May 3, 2018)

Hello.  I am looking for a new smoker.  Currently I have the old style R2D2 looking Brinkman and a Masterbuilt Electric.  The Brinkman has limited space but you can get a good smoke.  The Masterbuilt is nice for the ease but getting enough smoke flavor is tough.

I am thinking about an offset smoker but just not sure on how easy it is to use and maintain a constant temp.  I smoke everything from pork bellies for bacon, pork shoulders, turkey, briskets, chicken...you name it.  Does anyone have any suggestions about an offset smoker.  I'm looking to stay in the $300 range so I was looking at the Oaklahoma Joe's Highland.  It seems to pretty well built and I think would suit my purposes with a couple modifications.  Thanks.


----------



## kruizer (May 3, 2018)

The OKJ Highland is a good smoker but not totally welded construction. As far as constant temp is concerned, that is something that you will control through fire management. All that being said, I like my OKJ Highland. I have added the BBQ Guru air management system and that helps to maintain the temps very well.


----------



## dcecil (May 3, 2018)

I smoked on an Oklahoma joe for the past few years.  It works well just requires a lot of attention.  You will need to seal a few areas that will leak heat and stay on top of your fire. I would recommend getting your self a nice temp monitor that will alert you when the temp swings.  Swings will happen and happen fast.  For the money IMHO it’s a great grill but start saving now for for a thicker steel constructed  cooker in a couple of years.  Personally for me, monitoring the temp and constantly working the fire is what I enjoy about a stick burner.  I would not hesitate to buy the OK joe again for my first offset


----------



## BldEagle (May 3, 2018)

It's a little more than you'd like to spend, but I have an OK Joe Longhorn Combo. Which has a smaller cook chamber for smoking, but also has a propane side for any quick grilling or finishing off ribs and things like that. I haven't done any mods or sealed anything and it smokes like a champ! I check it regularly but it stays at temp beautifully and my results have been amazing. The only con, in my opinion, is that it does have a smaller cook chamber. There is enough room for a full brisket and a pork butt, but that's about all you'll fit in there at a time. It's not really much of an issue for me and my family, but I can see how it could be for others. Good luck with your search!


----------



## 73saint (May 3, 2018)

dcecil said:


> I smoked on an Oklahoma joe for the past few years.  It works well just requires a lot of attention.  You will need to seal a few areas that will leak heat and stay on top of your fire. I would recommend getting your self a nice temp monitor that will alert you when the temp swings.  Swings will happen and happen fast.  For the money IMHO it’s a great grill but start saving now for for a thicker steel constructed  cooker in a couple of years.  Personally for me, monitoring the temp and constantly working the fire is what I enjoy about a stick burner.  I would not hesitate to buy the OK joe again for my first offset



Agree completely with what you said. Heavier gauge steel and all welded will
Help retain heat, but any offset smoker will require attention/fire management. I too find a tremendous amount of satisfaction in the actual process of controlling temps through fire management and air flow. It’s a labor of love, that I find irreplaceable if you want that true, pit bbq taste.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2018)

Plenty of guys on here with OK Joes!
There are several mods that you can do to them to make them more efficient!
Good luck!
Al


----------



## tabasco813 (May 3, 2018)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. I enjoy the fire and smoke management as well. I just want to have smoke to manage and haven't had that in a while. Its a big bummer to spend all day smoking meat for it to only have a “meh” smoky flavor.  Where do you het some good smoking wood?  Do you have to soak it?  I’ve read that the wood that you buy in the big box stores burns quickly and doesn’t smoke that well. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## kruizer (May 3, 2018)

I found my wood guy on Craig's List


----------



## dcecil (May 3, 2018)

Most of the time box store (hardware stores)wood is dried in a kiln which can cause it to be super dry.  It tends to burn up kinda fast.  However if it’s a hard wood and it most definitely should be it’s not bad to use you will just go through it.  If your only choice is store bought look for some good lump charcoal and bags of wood chunks.  They should have different flavors.  As for soaking in water, I do not use that method but to each their own.  There are some really good post on the forum about wood that guys with a ton of experience have written and can guide you through just about any question you can come up with


----------



## tabasco813 (May 3, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!!
Happy Smoking!!


----------



## gary s (May 10, 2018)

*







 Good morning and welcome to the forum from a beautiful sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## brannonhane38 (Aug 26, 2020)

Thank you guys for the amazing information.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 31, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------

